# Earthborn Primitive Natural



## Gary (Feb 6, 2010)

*Ritalin Version:* Earthborn in, Eukanuba out

*Bored Monday night version:*

I decided to switch Gary's food after learning more about Eukanuba Puppy Large breed. From the first day I bought it, I had this feeling that I was getting bit by the marketing bug. It was the 'premier' brand at Petsmart, one of my buddies recommended this food and being uneducated in puppy nutrition, I went with the ol' dumb American philosophy...Price=Quality. After extensive research, I honestly didn't draw a concrete decision other than most people prefer a grain-free diet. There was good things and bad things to say about every brand, a majority on this site prefer TOTW.

I visited our local feed store with intentions of buying TOTW, the sales lady knew the ingredients of both Eukanuba and TOTW up and down, everything she said was spot on with what I had read. I told her that I was going with TOTW and she wanted me to look at another product: Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural. This food is comparable in nutrition to TOTW, grain-free and is $9 cheaper per bag than TOTW...although EPM is a 28lb bag vs. TOTW 30lb bag, still a decent savings over time for as much as this dummy eats.

The first three ingredients are: Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Whitefish Meal

I know when I first saw 'meal' I was turned off, but she did explain the process Earthborn uses in terms of freezing, dehydrating and not using the bone, since this is a 'process' it is labeled under a 'meal.' I'll be 100% honest, who knows if this is true but it made sense at the time (she explained it in detail) and she was basically underselling me a lower price product, knowing I was already going to buy a much more expensive bag of food with presumable higher profit margin. Another nice thing, the trial bag is $3 for 1lb and has a $3 off coupon on the back for the larger bag...needless to say, I bought 7 trial packs, lol.

When Gary was on Eukanuba, he didn't eat with much enthusiasm. He would get a mouth full, sit down and chew, then go back for another mouth full. On the Earthborn, he is straight business. Every time he eats, I am down in his face...playing with his ears, pulling on his tail and normally he stops and licks me, now he won't pick his head up until he finishes the bowl, needless to say, he loves it. Only drawback thus far, is that he farts much more and seems to have more 'spastic energy' at times, which I guess is a good sign of a happy pup. I'll update this with feedback if anything changes...but so far, he loves it and is digesting it very well.

*EARTHBORN HOLISTIC PRIMITIVE NATURAL*
Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Whitefish Meal, Potatoes, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), Dried Egg Product, Tomato Pomace, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Peas, Spinach, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Taurine, Cottage Cheese, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Beta-Carotene, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, L-Carnitine, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Ferrous Sulfate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K Activity), Biotin, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B1), Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Products.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein, not less than 38.00% 
Crude Fat, not less than 20.00% 
Crude Fiber, not more than 2.50% 
Moisture, not more than 10.00% 
Vitamin E, not less than 200 IU/kg 
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA), not less than 0.10%* 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids, not less than 3.30%* 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids, not less than 0.55%* 
L-Carnitine, not less than 15 mg/kg*

*Here is the 18 week, 39lb dummy...*


----------

